# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie

## wijbenga

ik heb een vraag over mijn menstruatie. ik slik vanaf mijn 16e de pil en ben eind juni gestopt, ik werdt pas weer ongesteld na 3 maanden, het is even regelmatig geweest maar de afgelopen 3 x niet, ik heb half oktober voor het laatst gemeenschap gehad en ben 2 dagen daarna ongesteld geworden, toen 3 weken later weer en 2 en een halfe week daarna weer, nu is het bijna 6 weken geleden dat ik ongesteld ben geweest. ik heb afgelopen week een zwangerschap test gedaan maar ik ben niet zwanger volgens de test. waarom duurt het zo lang dat ik ongesteld wordt?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Wijbenga,

Soms kan het wel tot een jaar duren voordat de menstruatie weer helemaal regelmatig op gang komt. Soms wordt het zelfs helemaal niet regelmatig meer.. Had je voor je pilgebruik last van een onregelmatige menstruatie of niet? 
Ik zou in ieder geval nog even afwachten! Zorg er natuurlijk wel voor dat je iets van een voorbehoedsmiddel gebruikt bij de seks, mits je zelf natuurlijk zwanger wilt worden.

----------


## wijbenga

hoi bedankt voor je antwoord.
ik weet eigenlijk niet meer hoe mijn mensturatie was voor ik met de pil begon, was vrij laat en vrij snel aan de pil begonnen, ik ben tussen door eigenlijk nooit gestopt, maar hoorde dat als ik nog kinderen wil ik maar beter een tijdje kan stoppen, dus dat maar vanaf juni gedaan. hij is inderdaad erg onregelmatig nu.
dus nou ja dan inderdaad maar gewoon afwachten.
ja en dat loslaten is heel moeilijk ;-) vooral omdat ik wel graag een kindje zou willen.... ben nu 36 dus de tijd begint te tikken he? '-)

----------


## Chanti

Hallo ik ben 24 jaar en ben nu goed een half jaar van de pil af... Omdat we in de toekomst een kindje willen... Nu is mijn periode aangebroken en zowaar helemaal geen pijn normaal heb ik aardig wat last van mijn buik en rug.. Nu dus helemaal niks!!... Nu heb ik gelezen dat je alsnog zwanger kunt zijn... Maar dat denk ik niet omdat ik 2 week terug buikgriep heb gehad en dus niet geklust.. Hoe kan dit en zal dit vaker zo zijn of zal ik de volgende keer weer er last van krijgen? Maarbde belangrijkste vraag is hoe kan het dat ik nu geen pijn heb!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Chanti,

Ik zie dat je in twee topics gereageerd hebt. Uit dit berichtje kan ik wat meer opmaken dan uit het andere berichtje. Wanneer je ergens mee zit is het het handigst om je vraag éénmaal te stellen. Wanneer je je vraag in meerdere topics plaatst is het voor andere leden onduidelijk om te antwoorden.

Mocht je twijfelen of je zwanger bent of niet. Leg dit even voor aan je huisarts. Een menstruatie kan veranderen en heel soms komt het voor dat vrouwen een soort van 'bloeding' hebben in het begin van hun zwangerschap. Je kunt het altijd even laten testen natuurlijk! 

Hopelijk kunnen jullie snel jullie kinderwens in vervulling brengen  :Smile: !

----------

